# Se compara el/ al ojo con (Complemento directo con "a")



## Pitt

Hola:

A veces se usa la preposición "a" para el complemento directo de cosa.
En este contexto quisiera saber si ambas frases son posibles:

1. _Se compara al ojo con una cámara fotográfica._
2. _Se compara el ojo con una cámara fotográfica._

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

"Se compara la velocidad con el tocino" es lo correcto.

En ese caso, creo que lo correcto es 2. Por alguna razón, 1 no me suena mal. Quizá es que de alguna manera se personifica el ojo... al ojo.


----------



## jem66

Hola, yo pienso que las dos son correctas. Pero para más seguridad es mejor que leas otras respuestas.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Este enlace al DPD, aunque es un poco largo, puede aclarar las dudas:

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=a

Aunque yo opto por la frase 2.
Saludos


----------



## Pitt

¡Muchas gracias a todos! Quisiera saber si también es posible la construcción impersonal con el complemento directo antepuesto al verbo:
_El ojo se lo compara con una cámara fotográfica._

Quizás sea mejor:
_Al ojo se lo compara con una cámara fotográfica_.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

En ese caso, creo que lo normal es usar la preposición "a".


----------



## XiaoRoel

ampurdan said:


> En ese caso, creo que lo normal es usar la preposición "a".


No sólo normal sino *obligatorio* cuando el OD va en _prolepsis inicial_, y su función es fóricamente retomada por un clítico ante el verbo.


----------



## Pitt

XiaoRoel said:


> No sólo normal sino *obligatorio* cuando el OD va en _prolepsis inicial_, y su función es fóricamente retomada por un clítico ante el verbo.


 
Hola XiaoRoel:

¿Es esta regla válida para todos los verbos transitivos (p.ej. _vender_)?

A mi entender es correcto:
_Se vendió la casa [OD] > Se la [OD] vendió._

Pero creo que es incorrecto:
_A la casa [OD] se la [OD] vendió._

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## ampurdan

Pitt said:


> Pero creo que es incorrecto:
> _A la casa [OD] se la [OD] vendió._



Seguro que Xiao te da la argumentación gramatical, pero esa frase efectivamente no se dice así.

"La casa, se la vendió".


----------



## flljob

El que lleve preposición obligatoria obliga a pensar que en realidad se trata de un dativo.

A la casa se le compra.
Al ojo se le compara con una cámara fotográfica.
Al hombre se le ve seguido por estas calles.

Saludos


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

XiaoRoel said:


> No sólo normal sino *obligatorio* cuando el OD va en _prolepsis inicial_, y su función es fóricamente retomada por un clítico ante el verbo.


 
Traduzco (ya me sé la teoría porque ha salido en otro hilo, je, je):
Es obligatorio añadir el morfema* a* al OD (sea o no persona –porque si es persona siempre lo lleva–), y por tanto en esta frase decir *Al ojo*:
-cuando el OD (en este caso *ojo*) va en _prolepsis_ _inicial_, es decir, en posición adelantada con respecto a la habitual
-y su _función es fóricamente retomada por un clítico ante el verbo_: es decir, la función de OD se repite, por decir así, en el _clítico_ *lo *–con otras palabras, *lo* representa al OD– que está antes del verbo: _*se lo compara*._ (Fórico significa referencial, que hace referencia). 
Por esto se dice: _*Al* ojo se *lo* compara con una cámara fotográfica_. Y: _*El *ojo se compara con una cámara fotográfica _(en esta última no hay clítico que valga).
¿Es así, XiaoRoel?


----------



## ampurdan

Ya, pero ahora nos preguntábamos por "La casa, se la vendió" y por qué en ese caso no lleva la preposición "a".

La diferencia que veo yo entre una frase y la otra es que en "al ojo se lo compara con" tenemos una estructura impersonal, mientras que en "la casa, se la vendió" en realidad el sujeto es alguien, no hay construcción impersonal.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Gracias, *Ampurdan*, no me había dado cuenta. Respecto a la frase no sé, chico: cuanto más la repito más me confundo. Ahora ya dudo cuáles de las siguientes serían correctas (intentando aplicar la teoría de *XiaoRoel*):

La casa se vendió por cuatro perras. 
A la casa se la vendió por cuatro perras. 
La casa se la vendió por cuatro perras.  (Como tú dices, no es impersonal: Se está diciendo que Fulano se la vendió a Mengano)

Vendieron la casa por cuatro perras. 
A la casa la vendieron por cuatro perras.
La casa la vendieron por cuatro perras.


----------



## Pitt

aldonzalorenzo said:


> Gracias, *Ampurdan*, no me había dado cuenta. Respecto a la frase no sé, chico: cuanto más la repito más me confundo. Ahora ya dudo cuáles de las siguientes serían correctas (intentando aplicar la teoría de *XiaoRoel*):
> 
> La casa se vendió por cuatro perras.
> A la casa se la vendió por cuatro perras.
> La casa se la vendió por cuatro perras.  (Como tú dices, no es impersonal: Se está diciendo que Fulano se la vendió a Mengano)
> 
> Vendieron la casa por cuatro perras.
> A la casa la vendieron por cuatro perras.
> La casa la vendieron por cuatro perras.


 
Lo veo así:

_Se vendió la casa_ = correcto (pasiva refleja)
_A la casa se la vendió_ = incorrecto
_La casa se la vendió_ = incorrecto

_Vendieron la casa_ = correcto
_A la casa la vendieron_ = incorrecto
_La casa la vendieron_ = correcto

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Debe llevar la preposición a porque el se es un destransitivizador. El verbo se convierte en intransitivo.
Este pescado *se* come crudo. *Se le* come crudo. *A* este pescado se *le* come crudo.
No es posible decir _este pescado se lo come crudo_. Se requiere la preposición a y, además, el pronombre respectivo. Los *loístas* ponen un *lo*: *A este pescado se lo come crudo.*


Saludos.


----------



## ampurdan

Pitt said:


> _La casa se la vendió_ = no es recomendable (Impersonal con SE)



Es que "La casa, se la vendió" significa otra cosa, no es impersonal:

¿Qué hizo Juan con la herencia de su padre?
-Los terrenos, se los ha quedado pero la casa, se la vendió.

Con casas, funciona la estructura de pasiva normal:

"Las casas se venden bien".
"La casa se vende".

Como es el sujeto, no hace falta duplicarlo.


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> El que lleve preposición obligatoria obliga a pensar que en realidad se trata de un dativo.
> 
> A la casa se le compra.


 
Para mí la construcción normal es:
_Se compra la casa_ [pasiva refleja].

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

ampurdan said:


> Es que "La casa, se la vendió" significa otra cosa, no es impersonal:
> 
> ¿Qué hizo Juan con la herencia de su padre?
> -Los terrenos, *se* los ha quedado pero la casa, *se* la vendió.


 
¿Qué función gramatical tiene *se* en esta frase?

Saludos


----------



## flljob

El primer se yo lo veo como un dativo ético. La segunda es incorrecta.


----------



## Pitt

Para mí es correcto: 
_Juan vendió la casa_ > _La casa la vendió Juan > La casa la vendió._
La casa / la = complemento directo


----------



## Karla.S

a + el forman la contracción "al" y esta debe utilizarse cuando va seguida de un nombre común, por lo tanto, para mí es más correcto decir: " ... al ojo...". Caso contrario sería si le siguiera un nombre propio, ej: " Juan Carlos viajará a el Salvador", ahí la contracción "al" es incorrecta.


----------



## flljob

En los complementos directos se usa la preposición a con las personas: vi a Juan.
El problema en las pasivas es que unos dicen que no existe complemento directo.

_A _Juan se _le _ve diario por estos rumbos. En México (probablemente también en Colombia) se usa el pronombre le, indirecto.
En estas construcciones, a pesar de que el CD nocional no es una persona, se debe poner la preposición _a_. Se dice que se trata de un dativo:

*a*l ojo se *le* compara con una cámara fotográfica. Si fuera un CD no tendría por qué llevar la preposición.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Pitt said:


> ¿Qué función gramatical tiene *se* en esta frase?
> 
> Saludos



Supongo que forma parte de los pronominales "venderse algo" y "quedarse algo" y se pueden interpretar como dativos posesivos; en cualquier caso no es un "se" impersonal.


----------



## Pitt

ampurdan said:


> Supongo que forma parte de los pronominales "venderse algo" y "quedarse algo" y se pueden interpretar como dativos posesivos; en cualquier caso no es un "se" impersonal.


 
Lo veo así:

_Juan *se* vendió la casa > Juan vendió *su* casa._

Por eso creo que *se* es un _dativo posesivo_ (sintácticamente un complemento indirecto).

¿Qué opinas?


----------



## ampurdan

Pitt said:


> Lo veo así:
> 
> _Juan *se* vendió la casa > Juan vendió *su* casa._
> 
> Por eso creo que *se* es un _dativo posesivo_ (sintacticamente un complemento indirecto).
> 
> ¿Qué opinas?



Opino que estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Pitt

ampurdan said:


> Opino que estoy de acuerdo.


 
¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> *a*l ojo se *le* compara con una cámara fotográfica. Si fuera un CD no tendría por qué llevar la preposición.


 
Creo que es correcto:
_Al ojo se lo compara con una cámara fotográfica._

A mi entender *al ojo* es el complemento directo, ya que es posible la pasiva perifrástica. El complemento directo en la voz activa es el sujeto en la voz pasiva:

_Al ojo se lo compara con una cámara fotográfica >_
_El ojo es comparado con una cámara fotográfica._

Saludos


----------



## flljob

La pasivización no recubre ni total ni exclusivamente el campo de las oraciones con objeto directo.

Cano Aguilar, Rafael. _Estructuras sintácticas transitivas en el español actual_. Editrial Gredos.

Saludos


----------



## Pitt

ampurdan said:


> Quizá es que de alguna manera se personifica el ojo... al ojo.


 
Yo también creo que *al ojo* es un complemento directo (cosa personificada):

_Se compara *al ojo* [C.D.] con una cámara fotográfica >_
_*Al ojo* [C.D.] se lo/le [C.D.] compara con una cámara fotográfica._

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Lo raro es que en todas estas construcciones tienes que personificar el supuesto CD:
A este libro se le compara con...
A este gato se le compara con...
A este pescado se le come...

Etc., etc.

¿No se te hace raro que tenemos que personificar todos estos CD?

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

¿No podría ser que el verbo "comparar" se comporte de una manera un poco extraña con respecto a otros verbos?

Mira lo que dice el DPD: 


> Cuando significa ‘establecer una relación de semejanza [entre una persona o cosa] y otra’, el complemento preposicional puede ir introducido por _con_ o _a:_ _«¡Qué locura, comparar a un bebé con una pieza de caza!»_ (Penerini _Aventura _[Arg. 1999]); _«Su fuerza y su energía podían compararse a las de un varón»_ (GmnzBartlett _Deuda_ [Esp. 2002]).


(lo de subrayar es mío)
Admito que el ejemplo del _bebé_ no sirve para aclarar la duda de personificación, pero en la explicación dicen explícitamente que también se aplica a cosas. Por ende,  no tiene nada que ver con personificación (creo).


----------



## flljob

Peterdg said:


> ¿No podría ser que el verbo "comparar" se comporte de una manera un poco extraña con respecto a otros verbos?


 
No. La preposición característica de los dativos es *a*. Se trata de un dativo.
La prueba: se compara la riqueza con el pecado. 


Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Peter:

En este caso no estamos hablando del complemento preposicional, sino el directo:

Comparo su fuerza a/con la de un varón.
Su fuerza es comparada a/con la de un varón.
Su fuerza se compara a/con la de un varón.
A su fuerza se la compara a/con la de un varón.


----------



## flljob

ampurdan said:


> Hola Peter:
> 
> En este caso no estamos hablando del complemento preposicional, sino el directo:
> 
> Comparo su fuerza a/con la de un varón.
> Su fuerza es comparada a/con la de un varón.
> Su fuerza se compara a/con la de un varón.
> *A* su fuerza se la compara a/con la de un varón.


 
¿Por qué en la oración señalada es forzoso usar la preposición *a*, y en la primera no? ¿Por qué es forzoso personificar *su fuerza*?

Saludos


----------



## Peterdg

Por lo visto, no es mi mejor día lingüístico.

Tenéis razón, claro está.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Peterdg said:


> Por lo visto, no es mi mejor día lingüístico.


Ánimo, Peter, que vas bien... Es que este hilo no hay quien lo resuelva .


----------



## ampurdan

flljob said:


> ¿Por qué es forzoso personificar *su fuerza*?



Lo de personificar solo lo había apuntado como posibilidad en el caso de "se compara al ojo con...".


----------



## Pitt

A mi entender en una construcción impersonal no es posible antponer el complemento directo de cosa al verbo:
_*A este libro se le compara con ...._
Tampoco creo que *a este libro* sea un complemento indirecto (dativo).

En este caso se usa la pasiva refleja:
_Se compara el libro con ..._

Pero esto solo es mi teoría como extranjero.

¿Qué dicen los demás?


----------



## ampurdan

No sé si algún gramático lo considerará incorrecto, Pitt, pero desde luego que sí se hace. Quizá no es tan habitual con objetos, pero sí con personas.

A él se le/lo compara con Juan.
A ella se la/le compara con María.

Con objetos es más habitual la construcción con pasiva refleja (y así lo recomienda la RAE):

Sus libros se comparan con los de Cervantes.


----------



## Pitt

ampurdan said:


> No sé si algún gramático lo considerará incorrecto, Pitt, pero desde luego que sí se hace. Quizá no es tan habitual con objetos, pero sí con personas.
> 
> A él se le/lo compara con Juan.
> A ella se la/le compara con María.
> 
> Con objetos es más habitual la construcción con pasiva refleja (y así lo recomienda la RAE):
> 
> Sus libros se comparan con los de Cervantes.


 
Hola ampurdan:

Una vez más estoy de acuerdo contigo. 

Por eso creo que la interpretación como complemento indirecto no es posible:
*_*A sus libros* se *les* compara con los de Cervantes._

Saludos


----------



## flljob

Él y ella son personas. ¿Los libros lo son?

*A este libro se le lee poco a poco*. No es lo mismo que *este libro se lo lee poco a poco*.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

No son personas, por eso se prefiere la construcción con pasiva refleja.

En el caso que planteas, yo diría:

"Este libro se lee poco a poco" para lo primero.

"Este libro (él/ella/alguien) se lo lee poco a poco" para lo segundo.


----------



## flljob

Este libro se lo lee Juan a Teresa poco a poco. No es una pasiva refleja.
Pero con una pasiva refleja:
A este libro se le lee poco a poco.


----------



## ampurdan

flljob said:


> Este libro se lo lee Juan a Teresa poco a poco. No es una pasiva refleja.



Yo no he dicho eso. Ruego releas el mensaje anterior.



flljob said:


> Pero con una pasiva refleja:
> A este libro se le lee poco a poco.



Eso no es una pasiva refleja. Es una impersonal. En la pasiva refleja los libros son el sujeto, en la impersonal son el complemento directo (o según tú dices, indirecto).

Compruébalo pasándolo al plural:

*A estos libros* se les/los *lee* poco a poco.-> impersonal (no recomendada por la RAE para objetos en principio)

*Estos libros* se *leen *poco a poco.-> pasiva refleja.


----------



## flljob

Encontramos la solución:

Al ojo se le compara con una cámara fotográfica no se debe usar por recomendación de la RAE. Debe decirse: El ojo se compara con una cámara fotográfica.


----------



## Pitt

flljob said:


> Encontramos la solución:
> 
> Al ojo se le compara con una cámara fotográfica no se debe usar por recomendación de la RAE. Debe decirse: El ojo se compara con una cámara fotográfica.


 
Yo también creo que solo es correcto la pasiva refleja:
_El ojo se compara con una cámara fotográfica._
_Se compara el ojo con una cámara fotográfica. _

Saludos


----------



## flljob

¿Y qué hacemos con los focos, tópicos, temas, remas y dislocaciones a la izquierda?

Para mí no son nada iguales 
_el hielo se derrite con calor_
_al hielo se le derrite con calor_.

¿Qué te parece?

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

Veo por dónde vas, pero en realidad, la primera frase es ambigua, cubre ambos significados.

Si quisiera desambiguarla en el sentido que le das a tu segunda frase, creo que yo normalmente la expresaría con un modal: "El hielo se debe derretir con calor", "El hielo hay que derretirlo con calor".


----------



## Pitt

Lo veo así:

_El hielo se derrite con calor._
verbo pronominal = derretirse (intransitivo)
se = componente de verbo _derretirse_
Se trata de un proceso. 

_Se derrite el hielo con calor._
verbo = derretir (transitivo)
se = marca de pasiva refleja
Se trata de una acción.

Creo que no se usa la construcción impersonal para cosas:
_*Al hielo se le derrite con calor._

¿Qué opináis?


----------



## flljob

Ya viste que el pronombre se tiene una función intransitivizadora. Por lo tanto tienes un complemento indirecto.
Al hielo se le derrite con calor.
*A* Juan se *le* ve muy frecuentemente por estas calles. *Le* es un intransitivo. La preposición a es porque se trata de un dativo.

Saludos


----------



## VictorBsAs

ampurdan said:


> ¿Qué hizo Juan con la herencia de su padre?
> -Los terrenos, se los ha quedado pero la casa, se la vendió.


Esto suena muy raro en mis oídos.
Yo habría dicho: 
-¿Qué hizo Juan con la herencia de su padre?
-A los terrenos se los ha quedado pero a la casa la vendió.


----------



## flljob

VictorBsAs said:


> -¿Qué hizo Juan con la herencia de su padre?
> -A los terrenos se los ha quedado pero a la casa la vendió.


A mí me suenan raras.

Yo hubiera dicho:

Los terrenos se los quedaron, pero a la casa se le vendió.
Si hubiera sido un sujeto singular, no creo que la impersonalidad sea adecuada:

Los terrenos se los quedó, pero la casa la vendió.

Me parece claro que no debe ir la preposición _*a*_ antes de los terrenos.

Saludos


----------



## ampurdan

*quedar(se)*:



> *d) *  Con el sentido de ‘pasar a tener la posesión de algo’, se usa  normalmente como intransitivo pronominal, con un complemento introducido  por _con: «Me quedaré con tu navaja hasta mañana»_ (Shand _Sastre_  [Arg. 1982]). *Más coloquial, pero también admisible, es su uso como  transitivo, frecuente sobre todo cuando el complemento es un pronombre: «Cuando supo de las esmeraldas, quiso verlas y quedárselas»*(Fuentes _Naranjo_ [Méx. 1993]) .



La frase normal sería:

Se ha quedado los terrenos.

Al invertirla, yo lo digo así:

Los terrenos, se *los* ha quedado.

No sabía que eso sonaba raro.

Aquí vender también se usa como pronominal: venderse algo. Se vendió la casa (es un dativo posesivo).

De todas formas, creo que nos vamos del tema con esto.


----------



## VictorBsAs

Encontré un ejemplo en el DPD que demuestra que yo estaba equivocado:
"La tarta la llevo yo."
O sea que no es necesario poner 'a' al complemento directo a pesar de estar al principio de la oración.


----------



## dexterciyo

flljob said:


> Este libro se lo lee Juan a Teresa poco a poco. No es una pasiva refleja.
> Pero con una pasiva refleja:
> *A este libro se le lee poco a poco.*



Esta frase suena rarísima.



Pitt said:


> Yo también creo que solo es correcto la pasiva refleja:
> _El ojo se compara con una cámara fotográfica._
> _Se compara el ojo con una cámara fotográfica. _
> 
> Saludos



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo.



flljob said:


> Ya viste que el pronombre _se_ tiene una función intransitivizadora. Por lo tanto tienes un complemento indirecto.
> Al hielo se le derrite con calor.
> *A* Juan se *le* ve muy frecuentemente por estas calles. *Le* es un intransitivo. La preposición a es porque se trata de un dativo.
> 
> Saludos



Se trata de leísmo, propiciado por el uso del _se_. Se aplica la forma de dativo, pero sigue siendo complemento directo.

Pues también cabría: _A Juan se lo ve muy frecuentemente por estas calles._



VictorBsAs said:


> Esto suena muy raro en mis oídos.
> Yo habría dicho:
> -¿Qué hizo Juan con la herencia de su padre?
> -*A los terrenos se los ha quedado pero a la casa la vendió*.



A mí también me suena muy rara esa frase.



ampurdan said:


> *quedar(se)*:
> 
> 
> 
> La frase normal sería:
> 
> Se ha quedado los terrenos.
> 
> Al invertirla, yo lo digo así:
> 
> *Los terrenos, se los ha quedado.*
> 
> No sabía que eso sonaba raro.



Estoy de acuerdo, tampoco me suena raro, pero sin la coma.



VictorBsAs said:


> Encontré un ejemplo en el DPD que demuestra que yo estaba equivocado:
> "La tarta la llevo yo."
> O sea que no es necesario poner 'a' al complemento directo a pesar de estar al principio de la oración.



No es necesario, lo que sí es necesario al anticipar el complemento directo es duplicar el pronombre; en este caso, _la_.


----------

